# Open Road Tuning



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

This thread is just a heads up to anyone in the market for some air. I just want to say i'm super pleased with the guys at ORT and all the guys at Bagyard. I had ordered some mk1 fronts off them earlier in the year and they arrived last week. There were some issues with bilstein sending bagyard leaking shocks so they were delayed a bit but i am happy they rectified the issues before they even contemplated sending them to me. Both companies have top notch customer service and were always available to answer my questions and help me out(even at very late hours on the east coast). The construction and ride quality is absolutely amazing.

So to anyone interested in bags give Andrew or Eric a call.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Open Road Tuning (the.good.gli)*

Another one...


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Open Road Tuning (Still Fantana)*

time to raise the strut towers and get to cutting.


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Open Road Tuning (uberdork)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ORT. the things they have done for me is ridiculous, best customer service from Eric and Andrew.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Open Road Tuning (.:R-Rated)*

bagyard made life so much easier...


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Open Road Tuning (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Another one...










yes another one. obviously that means something


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Open Road Tuning (andrew m.)*

Agreed with the above. Spoke with Andrew on the phone this evening and he was very helpful. Even at 10:30pm Eastern (us west coast people often forget) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
btw: GO TO BED ANDREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Open Road Tuning (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_Agreed with the above. Spoke with Andrew on the phone this evening and he was very helpful. Even at 10:30pm Eastern (us west coast people often forget) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
btw: GO TO BED ANDREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please tell me you are going bagyard on the caddy mark


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

sig


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the support guys. 
i cant rerally speak for kevin here becuase i believe andrew handled most of that, but as for dane and some of the others, it really means a lot to see our efforts are noticed. with only 2 people and our austrian counter parts we really do try and give you guys the best customer experience we can possibly give. try and answer our phones at all hours of the day/ night, and even toss in the old ms paint standbys when pictures instructions get too confusing as we know they always are. its been a great experience with everyone i have spoken to and hope we can continue to bigger and better things. with your support and reviews like these, i dont see any problems with that. 
so once again, thank you to everyone and keep a close eye for us in the future


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Open Road Tuning (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_So to anyone interested in bags give Andrew or Eric a call.


agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

